# Metal Roofs and Scaffolding



## JTP (Apr 29, 2007)

Hello Out There in Painters World,

Would appreciate some ideas on how to stage scaffolding to bridge the newer type metal roofs seeming to be so popular here in the N/E. You can't plant your ladders anywhere. You can't level out the areas with shims because they slide. Pump jacks work in some areas, but you have to have some long planks, arm power and maybe a 4 or more for longer spans. Ideas and solutions are really appreciated. What are some rigging tricks of the trade even for repaints on second stories and above? Additionally, matching the ladder angle to the roof line works on some houses and areas and are useless due to accessibility issues on other areas.

Since I am a very small contractor with limited scaffold equipment equipment and one partner, we need some ideas in this area. 

For Instance: I have a 10 on 12 pitched roof with with gabels to re-paint. The roof is metal. Now what? We have stopped our outside work for this year and are concentrating on our inside work, but I'd like to get a leg up on next year. We have faced the scaffolding problems in an unsafe and unacceptable manner as far as I am concerned. We are taking way too many chances.

Thanks for your input.

JTP


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

J, the company we worked for a number of years missed out on a good job painting aircraft hangars to a lowball bidder who did not plan suitable support for doing the roof.

It was little satisfaction for us when they did do considerable damage and the whole thing went to litigation...

You must know your limitations.
If you can't do a job safely and effectively, to create profit, 
let someone else do it.
You may try to sub that part of the job to someone with the capability...
r


----------

